
The View from Taiwan: Tsai Calls Trump - Red_Tarsius
http://michaelturton.blogspot.com/2016/12/trump-calls-tsai-world-commentariat-iq.html
======
ScottBurson
Key quote:

 _Hey, American progressives! The future President of the United States called
the head of a state that directly elects its president, which has a world
leading national health insurance program, no guns, and may soon legalize gay
marriage. Check your values: which side are you on here?_

I didn't vote for Trump, but yeah, I think we should recognize Taiwan.

------
em3rgent0rdr
I've noticed most of my facebook friends (who happen to be
democrats/progressives) are absolutely furious with Trump accepting the call.
I would hope they would be celebrating, as this article suggests.

------
squozzer
The reason so many in media and government act the way they do about China is
they want the US to become the next China.

With aforementioned media / government people in the analogue to China's
Central Committee, of course.

------
Neliquat
Well stated. If only people still thought on articles a few days before
publishing them. I will stand on my lawn waving my fist at yunguns publishing
first instead of best, but I know it has always been an issue. How do we
promote better discourse over clickbait?

------
squozzer
I don't know why people seem so eager for Taiwan to join - or at least not
upset - China. Look at Hong Kong.

